# NBC is cancelling Community!



## Black Dragon (Nov 14, 2011)

Community is one of the most original shows on television.  Unfortunately, NBC decided last year to air it head to head against CBS's Big Bang Theory, a ratings juggernaut.  As a result, Community's ratings have suffered, yet it is still one of the better rated shows on NBC.

Nonetheless, the executives at NBC have decided to bench the show "indefinitely," and have no plans to bring it back.

If you're a Community fan, and you know who you are, there is still a chance to save it.  Sign the online petition, and spread the word:

Save Community! - Petition


----------



## Ceresz (Nov 23, 2011)

Oh man, I just hope it gets picked up for at least another season. This is one of my favorite comedies, and it deserves more than three seasons.


----------



## Leuco (Nov 30, 2011)

I like Community! It's witty and quirky. It's a clever comedy and I happen to like it a whole lot more than anything airing on CBS. I used to like Olivia Munn's Couples show too. But that also got cancelled. Bummer. Anyway, I signed the petition, so here's hoping.


----------

